
Crash Like a Duck; or Why the Future Is Compiled - korzonek
https://blog.codebeat.co/crash-like-a-duck-or-why-the-future-is-compiled-1d644cc43129
======
al2o3cr
"Rails won't scale, buy our cloud IDE!" Fucking marketers.

~~~
fishnchips
Are you sure this is what the article is all about? I'm the author and my
company most certainly does not sell an IDE, nor do we have any connections
with any of the existing IDE makers.

